# sensation de vibration ou d'électricité



## Largo69 (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je reviens vers vous avec un problème que je rencontre avec mon macbook Pro.
Lors de la mise en charge et que vous utilisez le clavier, les paumes sont posées sur le bâtit et là on ressent une vibration ou un passage d'électricité haute fréquence...
Quelqu'un a-il déjà rencontré le même problème...?

merci


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2010)

surtout multi, multi abordé depuis 2001 : utilise avec ton adaptateur secteur, non pas la "tête de canard" mais le câble secteur long relier  une prise murale qui a une prise de terre CORRECTEMENT câblée


----------



## Largo69 (13 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> surtout multi, multi abordé depuis 2001 : utilise avec ton adaptateur secteur, non pas la "tête de canard" mais le câble secteur long relier  une prise murale qui a une prise de terre CORRECTEMENT câblée



un grand merci, je viens de modifier l'alimentation.:


----------



## popayane (26 Janvier 2011)

J'ai un MacBook pro depuis peu et j'ai aussi des pb de vibrations et d'électricité...effectivement quand je débranche l'alimentation"bec-de-canard" le phénomène diminue mais il semble tj présent... Safari a également planté...vu que je ne l'ai que depuis quelques semaines j'hésite à le ramener et à faire marcher la garantie...en effet mon ami a exactement le même mac depuis quelques mois et il n'y a pas eu ce genre de pb...je me demande si mon mac n' a pas un défault de fabrication...Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Cyrillo77 (26 Janvier 2012)

j'ai aussi ce problème, c'est très pénible, et dans mon appart j'ai pas de prise de terre, 
on risque quoi ??? devenir un vibrator ??? 
ton plantage de safari n'a rien à voir avec ça .... une excuse pour le rapporter ;-)

sinon la solution mettre ses pieds sur le bureau en bossant et la plus de vibrations.


----------



## maxime.renard (27 Janvier 2012)

popayane a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook pro depuis peu et j'ai aussi des pb de vibrations et d'électricité...effectivement quand je débranche l'alimentation"bec-de-canard" le phénomène diminue mais il semble tj présent... Safari a également planté...vu que je ne l'ai que depuis quelques semaines j'hésite à le ramener et à faire marcher la garantie...en effet mon ami a exactement le même mac depuis quelques mois et il n'y a pas eu ce genre de pb...je me demande si mon mac n' a pas un défault de fabrication...Qu'en pensez-vous ?



J'en pense que tu ferais bien de le ramener et de te le faire changer. Un MacBook Pro c'est censé être le top et te durer des années, moi je n'hésiterais pas !


----------



## Cyrillo77 (27 Janvier 2012)

mais il fonctionne son mac... pourquoi le rapporter la vibration c'est normal on vient de dire faut le brancher sur prise de terre....


----------



## gmaa (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Apparemment ce pb déjà évoqué sur un autre fil n'est pas si simple...

Il y a le Mac *et* le réseau électrique du lieu.

Je suis dans un cas similaire avec un Mac Book Pro.
Chez moi et dans la plupart des lieux où je le branche je n'ai jamais cette sensation de légère châtaigne.
Dans une maison (chez ma belle-mère  ne riez pas!) c'est systématique...

Je vais faire vérifier cette installation électrique et faire mesurer la prise de terre...

J'ai lu quelque part qu'inverser dans la prise murale les fils de phase et neutre pouvait être une solution. C'est facile à tester.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (27 Janvier 2012)

j'avoue que c'est louche, les pieds sur la table impeccable....
je vais quand même téléphonez à APPLE pour savoir.
ma question c'est quoi le risque ?


----------



## Cyrillo77 (27 Janvier 2012)

ce problème est pas normal du tout, il faudra penser à changer votre chargeur, c'est du n'importe quoi de brancher son mac sur une prise de terre !!!!! si vous avez ce problème et votre sous garantie SAV : 0800 046 046


----------



## pimousse42 (27 Janvier 2012)

Aucun risque.
D'ailleur cela arrive aussi avec les appareils style lecteur de dvd ou magnétoscope, si leur carcasse sont en métal, tu as cette sensation qui est lié au fait qu'il n'y a pas de terre sur l'appareil.

Avoir safari qui plante cela peut être lié au fait d'un site qui a planter. C'est pas la machine le problème c'est souvent le site.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (27 Janvier 2012)

j'ai tel Apple SAV ce problème n'est pas normal.
on pourra vous faire un échange de votre cable secteur à moins que ça vienne de la machine elle même... j'ai des potes sur pc avec des coques en alu métal et ça fait pas cette vibration TRES DESAGREABLE, on a l'impression de se prendre du jus, d'ailleurs mon index a gonflé, très curieux.....


----------



## el doudou (27 Janvier 2012)

cyrillo, est ce que tu trouves que ton MAC fait du plus de bruit que la normale ?


----------



## Cyrillo77 (27 Janvier 2012)

non du tout, le disque dur fait un peu de bruit normal c'est un 7200
je vais dans apple store on va surement me charger mon cable secteur qui est probablement défectueux rien à voir avec un branchement sur prise de terre :rateau:


----------



## maxime.renard (31 Janvier 2012)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> mais il fonctionne son mac... pourquoi le rapporter la vibration c'est normal on vient de dire faut le brancher sur prise de terre....





Cyrillo77 a dit:


> ce problème est pas normal du tout, il faudra penser à changer votre chargeur, c'est du n'importe quoi de brancher son mac sur une prise de terre !!!!! si vous avez ce problème et votre sous garantie SAV : 0800 046 046





Cyrillo77 a dit:


> j'ai tel Apple SAV ce problème n'est pas normal.
> on pourra vous faire un échange de votre cable secteur à moins que ça vienne de la machine elle même... j'ai des potes sur pc avec des coques en alu métal et ça fait pas cette vibration TRES DESAGREABLE, on a l'impression de se prendre du jus, d'ailleurs mon index a gonflé, très curieux.....



C'est ce que je disais... Je ne branche pas mon mac sur une prise de terre, je n'ai jamais pris d'électricité en posant les mains dessus.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (31 Janvier 2012)

quoi ??


----------



## maxime.renard (31 Janvier 2012)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> quoi ??



Comme tu m'avais répondu qu'il n'était pas forcément nécessaire de le rapporter parce qu'il fonctionnait, alors que je pensais l'inverse, je te fais remarquer qu'au final c'est mieux de rapporter chez Apple... Ce n'est certes pas très constructif mais rien d'extraordinaire


----------



## Cyrillo77 (31 Janvier 2012)

ok maxime....
sinon j'ai été à la fnac (stande APPLE) ce jour donc ce problème n'est pas normal, on m'a dit d'essayer sur plusieurs prises de courant et si le problème est toujours là de voir avec le sav, il pourrait y avoir un problème sur l'ordinateur lui même ou le magsafe, bref si vous avez ce problème de vibration ne restez pas avec ça, moi je trouve ça ultra désagréable  le truc de la prise qui ne va pas NON !!! ;-)


----------



## jcfaggia (1 Février 2012)

Sujet traité récemment
Va voir par là :
http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/electricite-sur-chassis-998102.html


----------



## Cyrillo77 (1 Février 2012)

ok merci


----------



## maxime.renard (1 Février 2012)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> ok maxime....



Je sens un desagreable soupçon d'ironie dans ce "ok"... Je t'avais repondu gentiment, c'est pas cool. 

Mais bref, puisque tu es allé demander au SAV de Apple s'il est normal ou non de prendre le jus avec son MBP, on est d'accord.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (1 Février 2012)

ah non tu te trompes, aucune ironie, idées fausses... 
la solution est le sav, c'est sympa d'en parler sur un forum afin de comprendre pourquoi on a ce phénomène.
moi je dirai que mon magsafe a un défaut, déjà ya un faux contact par moment.sinon l'ordi, me dire que c'est mes prises c'est trop facile... j'utilise d'autres appareils électriques j'ai 0 problème de cet ordre là, je vais pas refaire mon installation pour un macbook pro :-D


----------



## Vinky (3 Février 2012)

Si ça peut en aider quelques uns je vais laisser un petit témoignage.

Depuis 3 ans et demi, j'ai eu des PC conducteur électriquement (pas de coque en plastique). (3 DeLL et maintenant un mac).

J'ai eu 3 DeLL en 3 ans parce que le SAV me le changeait à chaque fois pour coup de jus sur les avant-bras.

Entre temps j'ai pas mal bougé et changé de logement. Le problème n'était pas présent partout.

J'ai récemment déménagé dans un logement neuf (donc aux normes électrique théoriquement) et là toujours pareil sur 1 seule et unique prise (on commence à localiser le problème) sur mon DeLL dès que j'étais branché sur cette seule et unique prise -> coup de jus assuré, sur les autres aucun soucis.

Je suis passé sur mac et j'ai EXACTEMENT la même chose ! Il faudrait que je démonte la prise pour vérifier mais je suis certains à 95% que c'est un mauvais branchement sur la Terre qui en est la cause.

en conclusion, si on se prend des coups de jus sur son mac, le changer ne fera rien (si ce n'est que ravoir un mac neuf ), c'est lié à la prise du logement. Reste qu'une solution (s'assurer bien sûr d'avoir la rallonge du secteur pour être connecté en terre si il y en a une) puis tester différentes prises électriques pour essayer d'en trouver une relié à la terre.

Comme dit, j'en suis à 4 ordi. conducteurs et toujours le même souci le tout avec 2 marques différentes (mon mac a été changé une fois pour un autre souci et les deux m'ont donné des coups de
jus sur cette fameuse prise mal raccordée).

Bref, le SAV ne pourra malheureusement pas grand chose pour vous  Mais Apple n'est pas le seul à avoir cete mauvaise gestion de l'évacuation sans prise Terre...


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2012)

le SAV Apple ne pourra en effet rien faire, mais bon, ils ont mis 10 ans (oui oui 10 ans) pour pondre une note technique sur le sujet  et contrairement a une connerie que j'ai lu sur les forums il y a peu, la mise a terre est une sécurité pour les PERSONNES et les BIENS


----------

